# WWE SmackDown *Spoilers* 3/2/2012



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

So we will most likely get Orton Vs Kane at Wrestlemania? Didn't really see that one coming really thought he was going to be added to the Danielson/Sheamus match.


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup, Kane vs orton.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Orton VS Kane sounds good. Or maybe they will be added to the team teddy vs team johnny match


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

"Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match. "

wow.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Im all up for Orton vs Kane
even if no build stilla big match Main event Worthy of a regular PPV


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Noo kane noo didn't you learn anything from Cena!!!!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Orton vs Kane can be interesting because unlike Cena Orton loves to hate people and is a little sick in the head like Kane is.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

At least Show vs. Cody will be for the IC belt. I was afraid it would be a non-title match because Show is "above" the belt, like when Cody and Orton feuded a few months ago and it was never on the line.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So it'll be Kane vs. Orton in a "We didn't have anything for you guys, but didn't want to leave you off the card" match.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I fucking called Orton vs Kane almost two weeks ago :agree:


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

EnglishWrestling said:


> At least Show vs. Cody will be for the IC belt. I was afraid it would be a non-title match because Show is "above" the belt, like when Cody and Orton feuded a few months ago and it was never on the line.


Yes its official.. 



> - At Tuesday night’s WWE SmackDown tapings in Seattle, Teddy Long made Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes with the Intercontinental Title on the line official for WrestleMania 28 on April 1st. Below is the updated confirmed card:
> 
> John Cena vs. The Rock
> 
> ...


Lordsofpain.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmmmm, the fact Orton will go vs Kane, lets me think, that Cena will not turn heel, he will never embrace the hate, but Orton can.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

wow that sucks for orton. arguably the most over guy in the company and you're working with one of the worst guys on the roster at the biggest show of the year. and fuck henry jobbing again. looks like another SD carryjob by DB so it won't be too bad tho.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> wow that sucks for orton.* arguably the most over guy in the company and you're working with one of the worst guys on the roster at the biggest show of the year.* and fuck henry jobbing again. looks like another SD carryjob by DB so it won't be too bad tho.




LOL anti-Kane marks make me laugh,I hope he wins that match.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, Natalya farted to start a match? And the writers didn't have a better plan?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

This sounds like a shitty house show. What's with super sheamus beating ziggler and fat show beating henry for no fucking reason? Stupid fucking shit

And now super orton is going to burry kane at WM. Sounds good 

God smackdown is so fucking shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fact that Kane/Orton, Show/Rhodes, and a Long/Ace match makes me happy because now I now that Bryan/Sheamus will at least be the fourth match on the card! 

And I think a Orton/Kane feud is good because I don't even remember the last time they feuded. But the great thing about it that their characters compliment each other so I half expect some form of gimmick/hardcore match between the two.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> LOL anti-Kane marks make me laugh,I hope he wins that match.


hasn't had an interesting feud since the original taker feud in the late 90s and has had about 3 good matches since then and 1 great match that was a total carryjob by benoit. he is horrible.



> What's with super sheamus beating ziggler


ziggler is a jobber to the stars and they made that crystal clear at the rumble so idk why it's surprising the guy they are grooming to be the top guy on SD is going over him before he wrestles for the WHC at WM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW, this Smackdown seems weird as fuck. DB vs Sheamus still hasn't sold me yet, other than the fact that they are actually facing each other. I just don't know...


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> This sounds like a shitty house show. What's with super sheamus beating ziggler and fat show beating henry for no fucking reason? Stupid fucking shit
> 
> And now super orton is going to burry kane at WM. Sounds good
> 
> God smackdown is so fucking shit


Sheamus needs to keep winning to, you know, add to his credibility before his championship match at WrestleMania. If he lost week after week the match would be a throwaway. Building up the Rumble winner over someone who doesn't even have a match at the show is logical booking. There was no reason for Ziggler to go over Sheamus.

Same goes for Show and Henry. They're building Show to challenge Cody for the IC Title, so they need him to look strong. Losing to Henry, who's been sputtering due to injury as of late, and perhaps loss of momentum, would kill any potential match between Cody and Show.

Yes, "Super Orton" is going to "bury" Kane. Because losing in a competitive, high-profile match at the year's biggest show is a quick and steadfast bury job. Losing = burial.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> hasn't had an interesting feud since the original taker feud in the late 90s and has had about 3 good matches since then and 1 great match that was a total carryjob by benoit. he is horrible.


3 good matches? Ok I'm not even going to bother your clearly trolling.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Natalya should just quit. Break script and quit in the middle of a match. They are ruining her career on purpose. It's sad that they do this and shows how little they value their employees. They work to damn hard to be made into complete jokes for Vinces sick sense of humor.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> 3 good matches? Ok I'm not even going to bother your clearly trolling.


i'm not trolling. he just sucks. great character and debut, shitty wrestler.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Orton has to face Kane at WM after everything he's done for the company this year? Fuck this company.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

rcc said:


> Orton has to face Kane at WM after everything he's done for the company this year? Fuck this company.


Yeah fuck this company for making Randy Orton face the most credible heel in the company right now. And no, don't you mention Daniel Bryan or The Miz.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Forget about Kane vs Orton,people chant YES when Bryan lands a hit,fantastic .


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I predicted in the RAW thread Kane would face Orton he was the next target in his promo after Cena and after Orton the next target is his Brother Kane Taker in 2012 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dragonus (Jun 28, 2011)

So Drew is gone?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

dragonus said:


> So Drew is gone?


He's been 'fired', but Johnny Laurinaitis will probably reinstate him we he's in charge of SD next week.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Derek said:


> So it'll be Kane vs. Orton in a "We didn't have anything for you guys, but didn't want to leave you off the card" match.


That's kinda true, although Orton did say in a recent interview that he'd like to feud with Kane now that he has the mask back.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So they ain't going to acknowledge Barrett's injury then?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Dog said:


> So they ain't going to acknowledge Barrett's injury then?


He's a heel. Why would they comment on that. We only get injury updates from babyfaces. No one gives a shit about an injured heel.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

typical match, sheamus squashing and big show squashing , henry jobbing!!! excellent job hhh!!!

bring the ratings down some moar


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

Last Chancery said:


> Sheamus needs to keep winning to, you know, add to his credibility before his championship match at WrestleMania. If he lost week after week the match would be a throwaway. Building up the Rumble winner over someone who doesn't even have a match at the show is logical booking. There was no reason for Ziggler to go over Sheamus.
> 
> Same goes for Show and Henry. They're building Show to challenge Cody for the IC Title, so they need him to look strong. Losing to Henry, who's been sputtering due to injury as of late, and perhaps loss of momentum, would kill any potential match between Cody and Show.
> 
> Yes, "Super Orton" is going to "bury" Kane. Because losing in a competitive, high-profile match at the year's biggest show is a quick and steadfast bury job. Losing = burial.


no.
sheamus has not lost a match legitimately since September.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like a decent show overall. I would've liked them to build DBD/Sheamus some more but I guess there's still time.

-Kane/Orton could be good even though it's 100% clear Orton will go over. I'm assuming the explanation will be that Orton made Kane feel as human/vulnerable as he ever has before he took time off and wants to punish him for it.

-I'm glad we're getting Show/Rhodes because Show is about the most credible person to take the belt off Cody without him looking like a punk. Either Rhodes retains and looks like a million bucks in the process or he drops the strap and can finally start dabbling in the main event. Sheamus/Cody after Extreme Rules?

-Very interested to see what they do with Drew. Either he's going to be held off TV and re-packaged or will be given a push and starts winning with Ace's help. As long as he's getting air time every week I'm happy.

-Poor Ziggler. He's in such a tough spot right now because obviously he can't be moved up the card this close to Mania but dropping him back to the tag division full time would be a waste of his talents. The guy has been a workhorse all year so it would be nice if he was rewarded after Mania.

-What happened to Henry? The guy dominated SD for 6 months and now he's Show's personal bitch? I can believe the reports about him being pissed for being dropped back down the card after he was doing so well as the dominant heel in the company. So much for that big face turn.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So Orton the second biggest star of the company has to face the greatest jobber of all time Kane who has been buried by Cena a few weeks ago and where, in the grand stage of em all WresstleMania

Fuck you WWE, iam sick of this shit*


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

what the fucking wrong with teddeh & wwe ( vince) ??!!

i hope drew mcintyre"s contract expire soon ^^


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, so no Aksana this week? Fuckles. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Medo said:


> *So Orton the second biggest star of the company has to face the greatest jobber of all time Kane who has been buried by Cena a few weeks ago and where, in the grand stage of em all WresstleMania
> 
> Fuck you WWE, iam sick of this shit*


LOL. Orton said in an interview he wanted to work with Kane since he put the mask back on, he probably ASKED for the program. Poor Randy. Such a misused talent, only gets to win every match he competes in and gets put in the world title scene whenever he feels like it. He must feel like he's been raped by WWE's politically motivated executives. 

That's 3'rd biggest star in the company, btw, and don't you forget it. And he's only #3 by default at that, and he won't be much longer since Sheamus is gonna overtake him too.



The Enforcer said:


> -What happened to Henry? The guy dominated SD for 6 months and now he's Show's personal bitch? I can believe the reports about him being pissed for being dropped back down the card after he was doing so well as the dominant heel in the company. So much for that big face turn.


What obviously was always going to happen to him. He recieved a charity world title reign from the WWE for being there a long time and then he fell back into his usual booking pattern. He wasn't gonna stay a monster heel for the rest of his career.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

Ugh, Smackdown seems more painful to watch every week. They need the Draft badly! (and motivated bookers too)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> So they ain't going to acknowledge Barrett's injury then?


They don't seem to with heels. Christian has been gone nearly 4 months and other than a few appearances here and there like at the Slammy's and Elimination Chamber, he hasn't been referenced or spoken of at all.

Hopefully Barrett isn't out too long anyway. Is it confirmed he's definitely missing Mania?

*On Ziggler/Sheamus:* I'm not a fan of Ziggler being a massive jobber to the stars but even I will admit Sheamus winning clean and looking pretty dominant was the right decision. He's the Royal Rumble winner, he needs to look unstoppable imo, win the Title at Mania and actually make the Rumble outcome matter again. At least Dolph seemingly looked half decent and it supposedly was a good match. I like both guys so I'll definitely check it out on Youtube (not watching Smackdown whilst Bryan is Champ)

Anyway, Foley said in a very recent interview that he'd like to face Ziggler at Wrestlemania. I know he isn't exactly in great shape and there isn't much time until Mania but they did the promo a month or two ago together and if they start the angle either Monday or the Monday after I think they could build a decent feud going into Mania with Ziggler getting put over big time. That has got to be better then being lumped in Teddy vs. Ace or even worse teaming with Swagger over the meaningless Tag Titles.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pennywispain said:


> Ugh, Smackdown seems more painful to watch every week. They need the Draft badly! (and motivated bookers too)


This.

SmackDown is always really good to watch between Survivor Series and the Royal Rumble, but always seem to fall flat during the Road to WrestleMana.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Kane V Orton. Could be interesting if done well. But Kane is involved, and God forbid Kane being in a well thought out, well executed storyline.


----------



## NeKo (Feb 28, 2012)

***SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Teddy Long just came out at the WWE SmackDown tapings and made a title match between The Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes at WrestleMania. 

No word on if Shaq will play a role in this but original plans had Big Show vs. Shaq in a match. 

Daniel Bryan fought Randy Orton to an apparent no-contest. Good back and forth. Orton was about to hit his DDT when Kane's pyro hit and he came out. Kane and Orton brawled outside for a while and it was back and forth. They both got in the ring and Kane got control and chokeslammed Orton and stood over him. Then he asked for a mic. He stood over Orton, who was out, and said, "Welcome back." Kane dropped the mic and left. 


Thank God that they didn't put Kane against that jobber Ryder at WrestleMania.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Was sure they were gonna do Kane vs Ryder...

Kane vs Orton though - man, for one of the faces of the company (supposedly), Orton is about to go into his 3rd Wrestlemania without a title match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

if only there was a section of these forums where you could post results for...Smackdown


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Why no Barrett vs. Orton? Should have given those two a street fight to put Barrett over. Kane vs. Orton is not a match anyone wants to see and has no build up with five weeks going into Wrestlemania. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes has more build-up but for the IC Title? What is Big Show's motivation here? To demote himself down the card? This match should be about Cody Rhodes trying to promote himself UP the card. Take the title out of the equation.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Ryder.....but Ryder....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



Camoron said:


> Why no Barrett vs. Orton? Should have given those two a street fight to put Barrett over. Kane vs. Orton is not a match anyone wants to see and has no build up with five weeks going into Wrestlemania. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes has more build-up but for the IC Title? What is Big Show's motivation here? To demote himself down the card? This match should be about Cody Rhodes trying to promote himself UP the card. Take the title out of the equation.


Barrett has a injured arm.

I think the last thing he wants to do right now is have a street fight with Orton.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Barrett has a injured arm.
> 
> I think the last thing he wants to do right now is have a street fight with Orton.


Oh that's right, I forgot all about his injury on Raw. Too bad, a match with Orton at WM could have really helped his career even if he lost.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Smackdown round up spoliers.*

Just a quick round up of the main points that happened last night for Smackdown.

Cody Rhodes vs. Big Show for IC title at Wrestlemania.

Kane seems to be building towards a feud with Randy Orton.

Drew Mcintyre was seemingly fired.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Why? I have seen them have matches on SD for weeks.

They give that away on tv for free.

I'd of had no interest in seeing it again.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

No Ryder feud!?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Kane vs. Orton? Holy Random Match-up, Batman.

A blind chimp would have realized Kane vs. Ryder in a blow-off to that entire angle was the way to go. Put Orton on Team Long for Wrestlemania.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

What the hell has happen to Orton? His 3rd Mania match in a row and he isn't in a title match or a main event match.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Medo said:


> _So Orton the second biggest star of the company has to face the greatest jobber of all time Kane *who has been buried by Cena a few weeks ago* and where, in the grand stage of em all WresstleMania
> 
> Fuck you WWE, iam sick of this shit_


He lost the match.


Doesn't sound ;ike a good show.
Kane should be on the WM card, he's gonna job to Orton that's for sure. 
Rhodes should go over Show.
Henry is back being a jobber, which is sad to see. 

I still want to see a MITB match at WM. No freaking tag match/GM feud.


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

It's awesome that Kane gets to feud with yet another top face. I really hope Kane can win this one.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Why? I have seen them have matches on SD for weeks.
> 
> They give that away on tv for free.
> 
> I'd of had no interest in seeing it again.


I guess that's true, they had like, what, one or two matches after Orton returned from being thrown down the stairs? I guess my answer is just because I don't see any other matches for them to be in. I guess you could stick them both in the MITB match, or Barrett at least. Now that he's injured it's all a moot point, but I never saw Kane vs. Orton coming and I am not sure why they are adding an extra singles match when there is no build for it in place when they'd probably be better off just throwing them into the MITB match and giving their four singles "main events" more time.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

For those saying about Ryder, is it too much to ask for him to have a rematch with Swagger for the US title? esp as te intercontinental title is now being defended? Orton said he wanted to work with a remasked Kane, so dont feel sorry for Orton as he probably asked for it, could be a very interesting match esp if they add a stipulation; Orton hasnt had problems "embracing hate" in the past so im quite looking forward to it


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown round up spoliers.*



kieranwwe said:


> Cody Rhodes vs. Big Show for IC title at Wrestlemania.


*Geezz.... :no: :no: :no: I hoped it didn't happen...*


----------



## CAT IN THE HAT (Dec 7, 2011)

WTF is up with Mark Henry, why is he being booked like shit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Orton embrace the.. erm... what?

As for Drew I think he's going to be involved in the Teddy/john laurinaitis storyline somehow, on the basis of him being treated unfairly by Long. Unless Drew has actually been fired :O


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Derek said:


> So it'll be Kane vs. Orton in a "We didn't have anything for you guys, but didn't want to leave you off the card" match.


This is probably correct.

But i seem to remember reading somewhere that Orton wanted to feud with Kane since he put the mask back on.

Orton/Kane could actually be decent. Especially if they go down a similar path as they did with Cena/Kane. (i mean the "embracing the hate" stuff, not the Ryder, Eve, dragging people to hell shit)


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL. Orton said in an interview he wanted to work with Kane since he put the mask back on, he probably ASKED for the program. Poor Randy. Such a misused talent, only gets to win every match he competes in and gets put in the world title scene whenever he feels like it. He must feel like he's been raped by WWE's politically motivated executives.
> 
> That's 3'rd biggest star in the company, btw, and don't you forget it. And he's only #3 by default at that, and *he won't be much longer since Sheamus is gonna overtake him too*.
> 
> ...


I'm detecting a strikingly small amount of vitriol for Sheamus, have you learned to love the world's biggest Irish stereotype?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What the hell has happen to Orton? His 3rd Mania match in a row and he isn't in a title match or a main event match.


Essentially, Vince McMahon and WWE spent about eight years trying to make Randy Orton one of the biggest names in the history of the promotion and at his absolute zenith as a newly-turned babyface he failed to make a significant dent in business on his own, drawing under his own strength rather than achieving status quo drawing success by working with guys like Triple H and Cena. His final shot was being moved to Smackdown last year and being tasked with the opportunity and responsibility of becoming the blue brand's anchoring top babyface. Granted, it was something of an unenviable task for a guy who never established he could draw healthily on his own beforehand, seeing as how decimated and starved for star power the Smackdown roster was/is. But ultimately, Orton still failed. With a host of new stars rising up, aching to be established by WWE--two of the most conspicuous being CM Punk and Sheamus, who happen to be in the two world championship matches at Wrestlemania this year--and Orton's status forever nominally protected, since he was long ago a "made man," Orton has ceased to be a top priority. I can see him continuing to have something of an "undercard" match at Wrestlemania for a while now. At some point, he'll go back heel and there will be an ascending babyface they'll want to put over at a Wrestlemania and he'll probably be used in the capacity to put him over, perhaps as world champion going into it, but I am beginning to sincerely believe that is probably the friendliest scenario. For all of WWE's propaganda and insistence, Orton is simply nowhere near the true status of Cena, Triple H, Undertaker. He's still going to go down as one of their biggest names because of sheer longevity, so long as he can keep his body intact but he's like the cop hero of the enjoyable 1955 film noir _The Big Combo_, as described by villainous gangster Richard Conte: "You're slow, steady and intelligent..." He's like the tortoise of WWE, always picking up the rear of true main event high-end box office stars, but almost always there and rarely ever too far below that place. It took CM Punk all of half a year's worth of being treated like a genuine top-flight WWE star to surpass him. Miz, before WWE started to deconstruct him, was on his way about ten months ago. Sheamus will probably overtake his spot before the end of the year. Sin Cara could become a potentially massive star. And more. Orton enjoyed the #2 spot because of WWE's trials and tribulations through the transitonal phase dating back to when Batista and Shawn Michaels both left the company in the spring of 2010, and Triple H and Undertaker officially became part-timers for the rest of their careers. Since the Summer of Punk, that period of time, as far as Orton's position as #2 is concerned, has been winding down and new stars are either in the process of actually taking his place or threatening to do so.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Well wouldnt it piss off all the haters if Kane actually beat Orton at mania,, then we'd hear non stop bitching


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Medo said:


> *So Orton the second biggest star of the company has to face the greatest jobber of all time Kane who has been buried by Cena a few weeks ago and where, in the grand stage of em all WresstleMania
> 
> Fuck you WWE, iam sick of this shit*


We don't even know if this thing means match at Mania, Kane attacked several guys on Raw doesn't mean he's gonna face them. We got a little under a month to see how things go. And lol at the idea of Kane giving up on Cena to embrace the hate and deciding Orton is easier to get hating he's already embracing it lol


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pennywispain said:


> Ugh, Smackdown seems more painful to watch every week. They need the Draft badly! (and motivated bookers too)


fpalm

Seriously? Is it the year 2002 or something? The draft/brand split means shit with guys crossing back and forth every week. Hell, RAW is a twin-brand supershow now. The only answer is to end the split completely.

And get decent bookers, like you said.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



DesolationRow said:


> Essentially, Vince McMahon and WWE spent about eight years trying to make Randy Orton one of the biggest names in the history of the promotion and at his absolute zenith as a newly-turned babyface he failed to make a significant dent in business on his own, drawing under his own strength rather than achieving status quo drawing success by working with guys like Triple H and Cena. His final shot was being moved to Smackdown last year and being tasked with the opportunity and responsibility of becoming the blue brand's anchoring top babyface. Granted, it was something of an unenviable task for a guy who never established he could draw healthily on his own beforehand, seeing as how decimated and starved for star power the Smackdown roster was/is. But ultimately, Orton still failed. With a host of new stars rising up, aching to be established by WWE--two of the most conspicuous being CM Punk and Sheamus, who happen to be in the two world championship matches at Wrestlemania this year--and Orton's status forever nominally protected, since he was long ago a "made man," Orton has ceased to be a top priority. I can see him continuing to have something of an "undercard" match at Wrestlemania for a while now. At some point, he'll go back heel and there will be an ascending babyface they'll want to put over at a Wrestlemania and he'll probably be used in the capacity to put him over, perhaps as world champion going into it, but I am beginning to sincerely believe that is probably the friendliest scenario. For all of WWE's propaganda and insistence, Orton is simply nowhere near the true status of Cena, Triple H, Undertaker. He's still going to go down as one of their biggest names because of sheer longevity, so long as he can keep his body intact but he's like the cop hero of the enjoyable 1955 film noir _The Big Combo_, as described by villainous gangster Richard Conte: "You're slow, steady and intelligent..." He's like the tortoise of WWE, always picking up the rear of true main event high-end box office stars, but almost always there and rarely ever too far below that place. It took CM Punk all of half a year's worth of being treated like a genuine top-flight WWE star to surpass him. Miz, before WWE started to deconstruct him, was on his way about ten months ago. Sheamus will probably overtake his spot before the end of the year. Sin Cara could become a potentially massive star. And more. Orton enjoyed the #2 spot because of WWE's trials and tribulations through the transitonal phase dating back to when Batista and Shawn Michaels both left the company in the spring of 2010, and Triple H and Undertaker officially became part-timers for the rest of their careers. Since the Summer of Punk, that period of time, as far as Orton's position as #2 is concerned, has been winding down and new stars are either in the process of actually taking his place or threatening to do so.












You have a way with words DR. I read that whole thing and I never read shit that's that long. Bravo.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

Orton Vs Kane could be fun, but whats the point in it? whats the payoff? 

Orton, who still is somewhat young at 31, has done everything now and has failed to be a big moneymaker for the WWE as WWE wanted him to be. Because of that Ortons only purpose currently should be working with young guys and establishing talent such as Rhodes, Ziggler, Bryan etc. Beating Kane does nothing for Orton and Kane going over Orton would be stupid because Kanes in his 40's now and doesnt need elevating. 

Rhodes V Big Show on he other hand could do what Orton should be doing and that is elavating young talent. Rhodes going over Big Show at WM will do wonders for him. My only worry is that this storyline is all about Big Shows poor WM track record. So hopefully WWE doesnt give Show the sympathy win.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*

I'll merge this with the Spoilers thread rather than closing just because DesoRow took the time to post something decent.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The brand split could definetly happen soon after Mania, there is no Smackdown Wrestlemania Revenge Tour happening in England for the first time, they just call it Wrestlemania Revenge Tour. Its either that or they are now using both shows roster at live events, which is better to be honest.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, the brand extension doesn´t mean anything because all the SD stars appear in Raw, but SD needs stars in their own.
I hope they move to the ME Cody or Barret or they draft Miz, ADR or Kofi(he could be a good face champion). And please, call Ambrose and give him an epic debut.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Orton vs Kane can be interesting because unlike Cena Orton loves to hate people and is a little sick in the head like Kane is.


:lmao

The idea of Kane training Randy to be like a little Kane in training would be hilarious


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: **SPOILER** - Title match added and Kane's next feud for WrestleMania 28*



jblvdx said:


> Rhodes V Big Show on he other hand could do what Orton should be doing and that is elavating young talent. Rhodes going over Big Show at WM will do wonders for him. My only worry is that this storyline is all about Big Shows poor WM track record. So hopefully WWE doesnt give Show the sympathy win.


I fear that too, the entire storyline is about the babyface that never wins at Mania and the douchebag heel that keeps bringing it up, typical WWE booking dictates that the babyface gets his win at Mania embarrassing the heel in the process.

In reality Show has actually won his last 2 Mania matches and a win for him and taking the IC Title won't benefit him at all. Rhodes needs the win, if they are serious about establishing him as a top level heel then this would be a big win for him and a pivotal moment in his career.

Rey and Booker were willing to put him over, I see no reason why Show wouldn't, the only thing they need to sort out is to make a believable finish as Cody beating a guy like Show clean would be hard to believe.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

is christian dead?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the idea of Kane vs. Orton. It would have been better if he didn't lose to Cena but whatever. I remember Orton and Kane having a great match on Smackdown before Kane left and came back with the mask.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess Ryder is gonna go get back his US title against Swagger at WM28 (hopefully).


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I like the idea of Kane vs. Orton. It would have been better if he didn't lose to Cena but whatever. I remember Orton and Kane having a great match on Smackdown before Kane left and came back with the mask.


Exactly what I was going to say, their last match was actually very good and if they replicate that then great stuff.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, their last match was actually very good and if they replicate that then great stuff.


Including Randy falling off the announce table? Cuz that would be hilarious the announce table getting revenge on Orton at Mania finally


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So Orton vs Kane at Wrestlemania. Filler match just to get the two on the card? Most definitely.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Disappointed about Orton/Kane. I don't think this feud will do anything for either man.

Adding Orton to the WHC match and giving Kane a match with Ryder would have been a better way to go with this. Goddammit.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the idea of Kane vs Orton,I wonder if Kane is out to make Orton Embrace the Voices.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Including Randy falling off the announce table? Cuz that would be hilarious the announce table getting revenge on Orton at Mania finally


Randy will never truly defeat the table, it's impossible.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

optikk sucks said:


> So Orton vs Kane at Wrestlemania. Filler match just to get the two on the card? Most definitely.


It's less preposterous than Edge vs Booker T feuding over a Japanese shampoo commercial at Wrestlemania 18, just so they could get Edge on the card in Toronto.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

seems like another lame smackdown..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Rhodes vs Big Show and Kane vs Orton for Mania.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> We don't even know if this thing means match at Mania, Kane attacked several guys on Raw doesn't mean he's gonna face them. We got a little under a month to see how things go. And lol at the idea of Kane giving up on Cena to embrace the hate and deciding Orton is easier to get hating he's already embracing it lol


*My proplem isn't with Orton not going to be in the world title match nor facing sucha mega star like Rocky but my proplem that he will fued with someone like Kane, i would prefer Orton facaing guys like Del Rio and Christian, atleaest we could get a match worthy to be seen at Wrestlemania*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Medo said:


> *My proplem isn't with Orton not going to be in the world title match nor facing sucha mega star like Rocky but my proplem that he will fued with someone like Kane, i would prefer Orton facaing guys like Del Rio and Christian, atleaest we could get a match worthy to be seen at Wrestlemania*



I agree with you. Heck if Barrett wasn't injured I'd settle for Orton vs Barrett in a Final Encounter no holds barred match but Are you serious wait a minute let me say it again are you serious? Orton vs kane. Daniel Bryan takes him out which would've been a perfect way to add Orton in the title match and you put him aganist whack ass kane really wwe....really that's the best what you could come up with for one of your 3 Major WWE Stars (Cena & Punk). Cena Vs Rock ok cool, Punk Vs Jericho ok cool and Orton Vs kane not so much. Orton Vs Bryan 1 on 1 for the belt should've been the plan from the get go forget sheamus besides his title feud with bryan sucks and it better be the 1st match. The only way I maybe accept a Orton vs the big red goof match if it's a No DQ Match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam it i was hoping Orton would get added to the WHC match at wrestlemania. Well it looks like the world title will open the show unless they have mitb. I think there having Kane vs Orton at WM just so Orton can have a cheep win and doesn't have to lose to Sheamus at WM


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

poor poor poor poor poor natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phrederic said:


> I'm detecting a strikingly small amount of vitriol for Sheamus, have you learned to love the world's biggest Irish stereotype?


Absolutely not, I still hate him. That said, until Daniel Bryan is out of the title picture, he has my full support.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Medo said:


> *So Orton the second biggest star of the company has to face the greatest jobber of all time Kane who has been buried by Cena a few weeks ago and where, in the grand stage of em all WresstleMania
> 
> Fuck you WWE, iam sick of this shit*


Oh boo hoo big fucking deal, would you rather he was placed in the world title match as filler? At least now he'll have a proper storyline going into mania with probably the current top heel. 

And btw he's currently the 7th biggest star in the company behind Rock, Cena, Taker, HHH, CM Punk and Chris Jericho 8*D


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

At least shaq an't wrestling which I am happy about. I couldn't stand shaq when he played and I can't stand him now. I am all for Rhodes vs show. I actually like the feud so far. Still pissed about Orton. At least have a decent storyline for the two of them instead of just some random attacks every week up untill mania.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the idea of Kane vs Orton feud, but feel both would have been better used elsewhere. Orton added to Bryan vs Sheamus would have given that match a much needed boost (Admittedly I can't stand Sheamus) and Kane vs Ryder blow-off just makes too much sense. Ryder deserves a WM match. 

What's the deal with Kane though, Cena beats him so he moves on? Not much of a monster there is he.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like the idea of Kane vs Orton feud, but feel both would have been better used elsewhere. Orton added to Bryan vs Sheamus would have given that match a much needed boost (Admittedly I can't stand Sheamus) and Kane vs Ryder blow-off just makes too much sense. Ryder deserves a WM match.
> 
> What's the deal with Kane though, Cena beats him so he moves on? Not much of a monster there is he.


This ^. I can't stand sheamus either. worst rumble winner since edge. sheamus vs byran is going to so lackluster it's not even funny.


SJFC said:


> Oh boo hoo big fucking deal, would you rather he was placed in the world title match as filler? At least now he'll have a proper storyline going into mania with probably the current top heel.
> 
> And btw he's currently the 7th biggest star in the company behind Rock, Cena, Taker, HHH, CM Punk and Chris Jericho 8*D


fpalm 7th biggest star wow you don't know shit. Rock, HHH, Taker are not even active wrestlers. Jericho isn't bigger than Orton what are you smoking? Cena, Orton and Punk are the three biggest stars in the company.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely not, I still hate him. That said, until Daniel Bryan is out of the title picture, he has my full support.


Really? I would rather have Bryan as champ for a year than Sheamus. Both can cut a promo but Bryan is better in the ring so Bryan for me


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Kane/Orton should be fine if it is given a stipulation, such as Last Man Standing or No Holds Barred. They had a good match on Smackdown a couple of months ago, which I believe was a No Holds Barred Match. It won't set the world on fire or anything but it could be an acceptable/good 10-15 minute brawl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Really? I would rather have Bryan as champ for a year than Sheamus. Both can cut a promo but Bryan is better in the ring so Bryan for me


I don't care about ring work. I know Sheamus can't wrestle and Bryan is the best worker in the company...whatever, it has no affect on me. They both suck on the mic too, however, Sheamus has a lot more charisma than Bryan does and it shows whether he's talking or not. Bryan is just not a guy who can be world champion, he's too dull. He's a midcard babyface, not a main event heel. That's his niche, that's what he needs to stay in his entire career.

They're both bad but Bryan's reign is irritating beyond belief, and it's not irritating from the perspective of him being a heel and making me want to pay to see him get beat, it's irritating from the perspective that I literally can't handle his character, if he starts talking, I have to turn the tv off. I'm just at that point, and that's never what you want from your world champion, heel or face. As much as I hate Sheamus, his reigns never pissed me off like that.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> This ^. I can't stand sheamus either. worst rumble winner since edge. sheamus vs byran is going to so lackluster it's not even funny.
> 
> fpalm 7th biggest star wow you don't know shit. Rock, HHH, Taker are not even active wrestlers. Jericho isn't bigger than Orton what are you smoking? Cena, Orton and Punk are the three biggest stars in the company.


I said currently, Rock, HHH, Taker and Jericho are all active on the roster as we speak, but yeah Orton can reclaim his spot as third biggest star in the WWE(such an amazing accomplishment after an 8 year main event push) with it's thinnest roster in history when they all leave after Wrestlemania.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Two matches where the babyfaces kicked out of the heels' finishers...on the same show? WTF is this.

And Orton vs. Kane for the standard "Two guys who had nothing else to do for Mania" match. COOL.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Really need MITB to be moved back to WM. Rhodes/SHow and Kane/orton just scream "filler match".


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know why they didn't put Orton into the World title match with Sheamus and Bryan and then have Kane face Ryder. That would have made a lot of sense and there would have been some build and storyline reasoning for those two matches but instead they just stick them in a random match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Props to H letting the young gen go at it on their own. Being Kliqed up doesn't hurt


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kane vs Orton isnt even a match or a feud all he did was attack him and shit, Kane did the same to guys on Raw yet that don't mean he's gonna face those guys...common sense has gone out the window i mean seriously? People bitch about Orton being added to the title match, people now bitch about his alleged thing with Kane, does ANYTHING the WWE do make you guys happy or not?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I think what WWE has done makes sense. Personally, I don't see how it would have made sense to put Orton in the world title match. Sheamus is going to win the title, anyway, so why not let him have his moment and put Orton in a match where he can go over Kane and still look strong? Why have him take a loss? Besides, I like that WWE is letting Sheamus and Bryan go at it one-on-one. Shows that they have faith in them.

As for Ryder not facing Kane, I can see why some people think he should have, but perhaps Ryder can find redemption and get a WrestleMania moment some other way? Personally, I think it would be great to see him defeat Jack Swagger and regain the United States Championship. That title was something that was so important to him. Wouldn't it be great if, after everything that he's gone through, he comes back and wins the title again, but this time, on the grand stage of WrestleMania? I think that would make sense.

Finally, I don't think Cody Rhodes vs. Big Show is filler at all. I think this match is meant to continue getting Rhodes over. A win over Big Show doesn't mean what it used to, but it's still a pretty big deal. Especially at WrestleMania. I think the point is for Rhodes to retain and for Big Show to turn heel after losing at WrestleMania yet again.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't assume it will be Orton vs Kane at Wrestlemania. That would mean his appearance on Raw was pointless. I am pretty sure its just Kane acting how he did when he first debuted.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like another lame duck Smackdown. Good to see they are adding matches to the Mania card already, but can't help but feel matches like Orton/Kane and Show/Rhodes will lack passion and excitement because both feuds will only have a few weeks of build-up. They should have started slowly building a feud over the IC Title after the Rumble, or even earlier. Orton/Kane is interesting because I don't remember them ever feuding, but it's really not a Mania match because everyone knows Kane won't win. At least with Rhodes/Show it can go both ways.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care about ring work. I know Sheamus can't wrestle and Bryan is the best worker in the company...whatever, it has no affect on me. They both suck on the mic too, however, Sheamus has a lot more charisma than Bryan does and it shows whether he's talking or not. Bryan is just not a guy who can be world champion, he's too dull. He's a midcard babyface, not a main event heel. That's his niche, that's what he needs to stay in his entire career.
> 
> They're both bad but Bryan's reign is irritating beyond belief, and it's not irritating from the perspective of him being a heel and making me want to pay to see him get beat, it's irritating from the perspective that I literally can't handle his character, if he starts talking, I have to turn the tv off. I'm just at that point, and that's never what you want from your world champion, heel or face. As much as I hate Sheamus, his reigns never pissed me off like that.


Just.... fpalm


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kane vs Orton isnt even a match or a feud all he did was attack him and shit, Kane did the same to guys on Raw yet that don't mean he's gonna face those guys...common sense has gone out the window i mean seriously? People bitch about Orton being added to the title match, people now bitch about his alleged thing with Kane, does ANYTHING the WWE do make you guys happy or not?


Orton vs Kane has been advertised for all the UK tour stops after Wrestlemania so you can only assume that they will meet there

Having said that im not bothered, his injuries/time off have meant that hes had very little build up time for Wrestlemania this year, so im not surprised hes not in a main event and a match against Kane with the right stipulation could be decent


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Orton vs Kane has been advertised for all the UK tour stops after Wrestlemania so you can only assume that they will meet there
> 
> Having said that im not bothered, his injuries/time off have meant that hes had very little build up time for Wrestlemania this year, so im not surprised hes not in a main event and a match against Kane with the right stipulation could be decent


And? Its a house show matches are generally thrown together just to get the guys on the show


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

"Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match" 

I still haven't stopped laughing. That line alone could be used to represent the creative side of WWE these days.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> And? Its a house show matches are generally thrown together just to get the guys on the show


Well obviously not if Kane attacked Orton on the taping last night!! it is far too much of a coincidence that Kane starts something with Orton last night, and matches for the tour straight after WM are set with the 2 of them for there not to be a match at Wrestlemanis in my opinion!! 

I have to say, however, i wonder whether Orton vs Kane wasnt the first choice match up for the 2 at WM but hands have been tied somewhat by Barretts injury as a blow off match between the 2 of them would have made more sense!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Natalya farts that leads to a match? Way to go WWE. fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Well obviously not if Kane attacked Orton on the taping last night!! it is far too much of a coincidence that Kane starts something with Orton last night, and matches for the tour straight after WM are set with the 2 of them for there not to be a match at Wrestlemanis in my opinion!!
> 
> I have to say, however, i wonder whether Orton vs Kane wasnt the first choice match up for the 2 at WM but hands have been tied somewhat by Barretts injury as a blow off match between the 2 of them would have made more sense!!


Cena's fighting Ziggler on the Raw side that doesnt mean they're gonna feud


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

uh why are people acting like Orton isn't important at all. He gets the biggest pops on SD, has the 
2nd most twitter followers.
Its amazing to cause ALL Orton' been allowed to do these past few years is come out have a match leave. Cena and punk they get mic time all the time and get to build their character. Orton not at all, he's been treated as a midcarder for a few years now. Yeah the world title doesn't matter when the only storyline about it is I want to title. Yeah some Push Orton's been getting. WWE hasn't done shit to try and get Orton over as a face like they've had with sheamus,cena and punk. Prove me wrong


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

kane v orton having a match at mania makes no fucking sense? Put orton in team teddy and kane against ryder if you must have kane on the card

orton v kane is going to be boring as hell. Will probably end up with a 1 on 1 teddy v johnny match too fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I really wanted Orton V Rhodes at Mania, How long was Orton's IC title reign compared to Cody's? I think having a feud with the basic element of Rhodes saying he wants to defeat the last great IC Champion and prove he is better aswell as all the previous history between the two. 

I think it would have been a great grudge IC title match with it solidifying Cody if he went over. Orton could get his win in the rematch.

I would of had Kane win the US title in on RAW and then have Ryder go after him for it at WrestleMania.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> uh why are people acting like Orton isn't important at all. He gets the biggest pops on SD, has the
> 2nd most twitter followers.
> Its amazing to cause ALL Orton' been allowed to do these past few years is come out have a match leave. Cena and punk they get mic time all the time and get to build their character. Orton not at all, he's been treated as a midcarder for a few years now. Yeah the world title doesn't matter when the only storyline about it is I want to title. Yeah some Push Orton's been getting. WWE hasn't done shit to try and get Orton over as a face like they've had with sheamus,cena and punk. Prove me wrong


Orton does not get mic time because the mic is his weakness


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Orton does not get mic time because the mic is his weakness


Orton has good mc skills have you seen his legend killer days. He just has the thing where he's stuck with a horrible gimmick.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

but the last time Orton was givin a proper storyline was with hhh. He had the same gimmick and he did very good with it. He came across as a legit crazy monster bastard.

But now he's just always stuck in random matches. thats it no storyline


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

* Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match.

Innovative


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Kane attacking a few tag teams after a match on RAW is one thing. Him attacking Orton and costing him the World Heavyweight Championship is another because Orton won't take that sitting down. You can bet that he'll be very upset with Kane and it will lead to a match at WrestleMania. I just think there's a big difference between attacking a bunch of mid-carders and attacking one of the biggest stars in WWE.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rhodes show is ok with me, but it would be so much bigger for Cody if they had delayed Booker T Rhodes from the Rumble match and built the match for Mania with Goldust involved. Like Daniel Bryan and Henry should have been but Henry got injured and Vince gets off to Sheamus.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are you guys against the Orton/Kane match up? They're both sadistic, calculating wrestlers who like to dish out as much pain possible. It makes for better TV than the shit we seen Kane do with Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Kane attacking a few tag teams after a match on RAW is one thing. Him attacking Orton and costing him the World Heavyweight Championship is another because Orton won't take that sitting down. You can bet that he'll be very upset with Kane and it will lead to a match at WrestleMania. I just think there's a big difference between attacking a bunch of mid-carders and attacking one of the biggest stars in WWE.


Pretty sure the Orton/DB match was non title


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

100 bucks Drew gets rehired on team Johnny...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know why so many people are bitching about Kane/Orton. They actually had a pretty solid match the night Kane was taken out on SD last year. That's definitely a testament to Orton's in ring work which has improved a lot over the past couple of years because Kane's days of being an average worker are far gone. I do think that this match would've never happened at WM (it most likely will) because Orton was probably going to be in the title hunt if not for injuries but I also don't think it's the kind of match they just threw together just to get both of them on the card. Orton said in an interview a couple of months ago wanting to work Kane since he was back with the mask. I don't know the type of storyline they'll go with it. Their characters do seem to have a lot of chemistry and Orton was the reason he lost the mask in the first place.....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw maybe Kane just wants Orton to embrace the hate so he can have a little brother to play with


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> 100 bucks Drew gets rehired on team Johnny...


@hwilliams30 I've always felt @TheDrewMcIntyre is an asset to @WWE. I discovered him. He'll go far, as soon as @GMSmackDown is gone.

(@wwerawgm)


i would guess youre on to a winner!!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

IF it was a year ago I wouldn't care for Cody vs Show,But Cody has improved so much in my opinion from character to mic work to ring skills and I've always liked Show!!

The Classic White Intercontinental Title being defended at WM again is a bonus,May not mean much anymore But still better than how its been since Jericho vs Mysterio!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lol, so after Kane is finished being Cena's personal jobber, he all of a sudden is back on Smackdown? Hell he's supernatural, he transcends brand assignment I guess.

Kane/Orton sounds thrown together. It's not like I care about either man but... eh.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

anyone remember the vignettes of kane where the glass was shattering 
both cena and orton were shown so i guess there is some kind of storyline for them


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The old thread was deleted, so I'm just going to write what I wrote in there. I'm not surprised Orton is being thrown into this feud since most of his WM feuds were not that good. His match was either low on the card, had him face wrestlers that were lower on the card than him, or the feud was random. Randy seems to never be give much thought around WM.



Simply Flawless said:


> Aw maybe Kane just wants Orton to embrace the hate so he can have a little brother to play with


Oh, what if Randy becomes the new Kane? I can totally see him with a mask, acting like a serial killer from a horror film.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Kane/Orton sounds thrown together. It's not like I care about either man but... eh.


Last year Kane did a promo before his match with Orton, he said he wasnt a monster and was going to become one during the match. Kane lost the match and shook his hand its likely IF they feud that Kane will want revenge blaming Orton for showing weakness.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Last year Kane did a promo before his match with Orton, he said he wasnt a monster and was going to become one during the match. Kane lost the match and shook his hand its likely IF they feud that Kane will want revenge blaming Orton for showing weakness.


I totally forgot about that promo. Good call. That'd be better than blaming Orton for costing him the match and thus the mask back in 2003. I thought they could've gone with that with Kane bringing up his pain and suffering for 9 years and that Orton had taken away his identity. But, that is a bit old and farfetched and most fans could relate to last year's promo more since it's recent.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The old thread was deleted, so I'm just going to write what I wrote in there. I'm not surprised Orton is being thrown into this feud since most of his WM feuds were not that good. His match was either low on the card, had him face wrestlers that were lower on the card than him, or the feud was random. Randy seems to never be give much thought around WM.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what if Randy becomes the new Kane? I can totally see him with a mask, acting like a serial killer from a horror film.


Orton has had big matches at Mania. Feud with Rock n Sock as a part of Evolution, going for the streak vs Taker, triple threat for the world title at WM 22, winning the triple threat match for the WWE title at 24 and the main event of 25 (best build up to a main event in the last 5 years or so). It's only the last couple of years where he's been in the midcard and I actually liked the feud with Punk and Nexus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I totally forgot about that promo. Good call. That'd be better than blaming Orton for costing him the match and thus the mask back in 2003. I thought they could've gone with that with Kane bringing up his pain and suffering for 9 years and that Orton had taken away his identity. But, that is a bit old and farfetched and most fans could relate to last year's promo more since it's recent.


Or we're wrong and Kane just wants Orton to embrace the hate, Orton can like become Darth Orton and slay babies under Kane's evil direction lol


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, is this farting gimmick for Nattie Neidhart real? Because that just seems really disrespectful and crass. Even for wrestling.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Why are you guys against the Orton/Kane match up? They're both sadistic, calculating wrestlers who like to dish out as much pain possible. It makes for better TV than the shit we seen Kane do with Cena.



Exactly.They could have Kane cut a promo on SD next week and simply say something along the lines that because he failed in making Cena embrace the hate,he has set his sights on someone who has already shown they are far more subjectable to embracing hate over the past recent years (Orton) quck and easy way of explaining the feud.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Orton should be added to the Bryan/Sheamus match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am surprised the IC title is getting defended at Wrestlemania. I think the last time was probably 2009.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton vs Kane & Big Show vs Cody - means they dont have anything planned for them, so will be thrown together.

Why not have a MITB match?

It also annoys the hell out of me they dont have anything decent for christian!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rhodes should go over Big Show at Mania because that's the only way it should go. Have no idea what happened to Cody vs Dustin on a Title vs Career match, though. And Kane vs Orton is okay with me. Rather that over Orton being thrown in in a random tag team match or MITB if it happens this year. And of course, much better than Kane vs Zack fucking Ryder.

And I feel bad for Natalya... I mean seriously... she farts and the match starts? What kind of shit is that? She should just quit because instead of booking her strongly as a face against Beth Phoenix, they are making her a complete joke.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Orton vs Kane & *Big Show vs Cody* - means they dont have anything planned for them, so will be thrown together.
> 
> Why not have a MITB match?
> 
> It also annoys the hell out of me they dont have anything decent for christian!!!!!!


Been built since Elimination Chamber. Orton and Kane is thrown together though but WWE have a good continuity to go with seeing as Kane's last match without the mask was a loss to Orton.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Rhodes should go over Big Show at Mania because that's the only way it should go. Have no idea what happened to Cody vs Dustin on a Title vs Career match, though. And Kane vs Orton is okay with me. Rather that over Orton being thrown in in a random tag team match or MITB if it happens this year. And of course, much better than Kane vs Zack fucking Ryder.
> 
> And I feel bad for Natalya... I mean seriously... she farts and the match starts? What kind of shit is that? She should just quit because instead of booking her strongly as a face against Beth Phoenix, they are making her a complete joke.


Well what I heard from dirtsheets (take with a pinch of salt) was that WWE were interested in the feud but not at Wrestlemania, and then that they were becoming more open to it. Rhodes attacking Goldie pointed to that. My guess is Goldust wasn't fit to wrestle whether due to injury or conditioning so WWE made alternative plans with Show.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Orton has had big matches at Mania. Feud with Rock n Sock as a part of Evolution, going for the streak vs Taker, triple threat for the world title at WM 22, winning the triple threat match for the WWE title at 24 and the main event of 25 (best build up to a main event in the last 5 years or so). It's only the last couple of years where he's been in the midcard and I actually liked the feud with Punk and Nexus.


This ^.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Rhodes should go over Big Show at Mania because that's the only way it should go. Have no idea what happened to Cody vs Dustin on a Title vs Career match, though. And Kane vs Orton is okay with me. Rather that over Orton being thrown in in a random tag team match or MITB if it happens this year. And of course, much better than Kane vs Zack fucking Ryder.
> 
> And I feel bad for Natalya... I mean seriously... she farts and the match starts? What kind of shit is that? She should just quit because instead of booking her strongly as a face against Beth Phoenix, they are making her a complete joke.


Not only a joke, a fart joke.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Remember during Kane's return promo they flashed Cena, Orton, and Punk.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

WHERE THE FUCK IS CHRISTIAN???

YES I MAD

Also, lol @ Orton vs Kane at WM. Nobody cares about that shit. If Show doesn't put Cody over at WM, he's a dick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lastier said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS CHRISTIAN???
> 
> YES I MAD
> 
> Also, lol @ Orton vs Kane at WM. Nobody cares about that shit. If Show doesn't put Cody over at WM, he's a dick.


Im guessing he'll appear next week when they start the GM switch.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Orton being in a throwaway match with Kane at Mania better lead to him getting drafted back to RAW or he's an idiot for agreeing to this shit. Dude's been treated like dirt since he dropped the belt to Henry at NOC, and he just takes it like a dumbass. :no:

Time to start politicking again, fool!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DETAILED SPOILERS from pwtorch



> Smackdown SPOILERS 3/2
> 
> -- Promo Video: The voice-over announcer hypes the return of Randy Orton, as he faces Daniel Bryan tonight in the main event.
> 
> ...


Washington is slowly becoming to Bryan what Chicago is to Punk. :lol Bryan is so classic! "SCREW CAPITALISM"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dabossb said:


> DETAILED SPOILERS from pwtorch
> 
> 
> 
> Washington is slowly becoming to Bryan what Chicago is to Punk.


Awesome spoilers man, these should be copied into the first post.

I think they are the most detailed spoilers I've ever seen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Awesome spoilers man, these should be copied into the first post.
> 
> I think they are the most detailed spoilers I've ever seen.


I know eh! This guy must have spent the entire show writing down every single detail lol.

The stuff with Bryan is hilarious but too bad we won't see the "sign" incident on tv.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Natalya randomly turns face. 

So stupid.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

I highly doubt, Bryan outpopped Sheamus.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Astitude said:


> I highly doubt, Bryan outpopped Sheamus.


It was in Washington so it IS possible.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So after he gave the best wrestling year in his career along with 2004, put on classic matches, 20 minutes every week, best worker in the company, second biggest star and name in the business and he's on a fucking random match with Kane at WM? Wow. I just hope that it's all filler because he's coming back to RAW in April. Also what about Mark Henry in this card and why the hell they're feeding him Sheamus when they can put there any jobber they want? stupid company. Besides that, Rhodes is just unbearable on the mic with his retarded voice, boring chants is not enough to describe this guy. Huge disappointment that we are getting Show vs random, boring mid carder in a match that is not even interesting TV match, let alone WM(not like the world title match is WM material when there's no star power)instead of a big attraction match with Shaq.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> So after he gave the best wrestling year in his career along with 2004, put on classic matches, 20 minutes every week, best worker in the company, second biggest star and name in the business and he's on a fucking random match with Kane at WM? Wow. *I just hope that it's all filler because he's coming back to RAW in April*. Also what about Mark Henry in this card and why the hell they're feeding him Sheamus when they can put there any jobber they want? stupid company. Besides that, Rhodes is just unbearable on the mic with his retarded voice, boring chants is not enough to describe this guy. Huge disappointment that we are getting Show vs random, boring mid carder in a match that is not even interesting TV match, let alone WM(not like the world title match is WM material when there's no star power)instead of a big attraction match with Shaq.


Apparently he's not. The advertisement for Over the Limit PPV includes Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton in a triple threat match. And besides if Orton moves back to Raw then what? SD is more of a wrestling show and Orton's best attribute is his in ring work. There's no need for him to go back to Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> -- I don't know if Orton had legit shoulder pain, but he was seen clenching in pain and favoring his shoulder at certain times towards the end of the main event. At the end of the taping, Orton was pretty slow getting up from the chokeslam. Again, don't know if there is anything more or just really good selling by Orton.


This is becoming a fucking farce cant Orton STAY HEALTHY for more than a week?

:no:

*considers becoming a Cena fan*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad to know that Bryan is over in his home state. I do hope that "yes" chants become a more constant occurrence.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> So after he gave the best wrestling year in his career along with 2004, put on classic matches, 20 minutes every week, best worker in the company, second biggest star and name in the business and he's on a fucking random match with Kane at WM? Wow. *I just hope that it's all filler because he's coming back to RAW in April.* Also what about Mark Henry in this card and why the hell they're feeding him Sheamus when they can put there any jobber they want? stupid company. Besides that, Rhodes is just unbearable on the mic with his retarded voice, boring chants is not enough to describe this guy. Huge disappointment that we are getting Show vs random, boring mid carder in a match that is not even interesting TV match, let alone WM(not like the world title match is WM material when there's no star power)instead of a big attraction match with Shaq.





Boss Monster said:


> Remember during Kane's return promo they flashed Cena, Orton, and Punk.


What Boss Monster said. This feud with Kane/Orton was planned from the time the vignettes started appearing. So i guess they have some kind of storyline there. I dont think Orton will change to Raw THIS year. Probably next but Sheamus needs to be established top face of smackdown and they need top heels as well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This is becoming a fucking farce cant Orton STAY HEALTHY for more than a week?
> 
> :no:
> 
> *considers becoming a Cena fan*


It's insane that Orton keeps coming back before he's ready. There's no reason to have him on camera right now, especially when there are Superstars cleared that WWE is purposely keeping off camera. Let Orton heal and then after WrestleMania he can get into a program.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> This is becoming a fucking farce cant Orton STAY HEALTHY for more than a week?
> 
> :no:
> 
> *considers becoming a Cena fan*


If this keeps up he might have to retire in a year or two...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Lol Natalya randomly turns face.
> 
> So stupid.


I doubt that Natalya turned face because then there wouldn't be a single heel diva on Smackdown's roster. WWE just wanted someone to job to Eve and so they picked Natalya.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> If this keeps up he might have to retire in a year or two...


Man, fuck a year or 2 Orton's not gonna last 4 months at this rate:no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> @hwilliams30 I've always felt @TheDrewMcIntyre is an asset to @WWE. I discovered him. He'll go far, as soon as @GMSmackDown is gone.
> 
> (@wwerawgm)
> 
> ...


I always thought that McIntyre getting fired would lead to a stronger heel character and an alliance with Laurinaitis, and this pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's insane that Orton keeps coming back before he's ready. There's no reason to have him on camera right now, especially when there are Superstars cleared that WWE is purposely keeping off camera. Let Orton heal and then after WrestleMania he can get into a program.


Its double insane that he's got a back injury + concussion yet still wrestles...he should just be showing up and not doing this, preserve him until Mania but no

:no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS CHRISTIAN???


Christian will probably show up next week on Smackdown under the storyline that Laurinaitis brought him back. It wouldn't make much sense since he returned two weeks ago, but that's WWE creative. And then he'll get caught up in the feuding GM storyline he'll be the fall guy who takes the pins when his team loses the inevitable matches leading up to the big match at WrestleMania. Christian would be better off turning face and getting himself in a midcard storyline than becoming futher irrelevant by jobbing but again, someone has to take the pins and they aren't going to let Otunga, Henry, or Del Rio do it. It's a shame when Otunga gets better booking than Christian.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian will probably show up next week on Smackdown under the storyline that Laurinaitis brought him back. It wouldn't make much sense since he returned two weeks ago, but that's WWE creative. And then he'll get caught up in the feuding GM storyline he'll be the fall guy who takes the pins when his team loses the inevitable matches leading up to the big match at WrestleMania. Christian would be better off turning face and getting himself in a midcard storyline than becoming futher irrelevant by jobbing but again, someone has to take the pins and they aren't going to let Otunga, Henry, or Del Rio do it. It's a shame when Otunga gets better booking than Christian.


Urgh even reading this makes me want to punch a hole in my laptop!! Mostly due to the fact i know youre right :no: Not havin much luck with the wrestlers i like to watch;

Christian - not on TV though healed, will come back and job
Barrett - yeah thats going well for me isnt it!
McIntyre - Kayfabe fired, maybe just maybe better things to come!
Orton - hmmm never healthy

All i need now is for Punk, Bryan and Ziggler to get injured, buried, fired whatever and i will give up!!

In reverse, those i cant stand ie Otunga, Big Show, Santino, Khali seem to be on my TV constantly and winning matches!! i swear if Del Rio turns up and gets into the title picture straight away i may self combust!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian is gonna be wrestling for Laurinatis at WM28 so he doesn't actually need to be on the show. But what I will say is that it's gonna hilarious to see Henry, Del Rio, Christian, and whoever else job to in a multi-man match with Santino and whoever is there.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

I was hoping for Ryder/Kane but i think Eve should face Beth at Mania and have Ryder screw her.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Man, fuck a year or 2 Orton's not gonna last 4 months at this rate:no:


And i dont know why.. I mean sure there is this storyline with Kane and pretty sure they were planing on doing it since december but the fuck. Do it at Summerslam. Not a fan of Orton but I dont want to see another Benoit. And lately i enjoyed his matches...

I dont see why they bring him back that early. He does not affect ratings nor attendance numbers. Sure he is a big name but i think its better to not have him for 6 months than loose him as a wrestler for ever


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Christian is gonna be wrestling for Laurinatis at WM28 so he doesn't actually need to be on the show. But what I will say is that it's gonna hilarious to see Henry, Del Rio, Christian, and whoever else job to in a multi-man match with Santino and whoever is there.


Booking has to be careful or else they are going to completely destroy a lot of the heels they spent the last year trying to build up. That's being said, maybe that's the point. Give them all one last WrestleMania match and then move on to the younger heels of Bryan, Barrett, Ziggler, Rhodes etc.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian will probably show up next week on Smackdown under the storyline that Laurinaitis brought him back. It wouldn't make much sense since he returned two weeks ago, but that's WWE creative. And then he'll get caught up in the feuding GM storyline he'll be the fall guy who takes the pins when his team loses the inevitable matches leading up to the big match at WrestleMania. Christian would be better off turning face and getting himself in a midcard storyline than becoming futher irrelevant by jobbing but again, someone has to take the pins and they aren't going to let Otunga, Henry, or Del Rio do it. It's a shame when Otunga gets better booking than Christian.


I still dont get why CHRISTIAN?! He will probably be the one who has to make the promos too since the rest is just average. He will make the faces look better than they are and he will still eat the pin... Fucking shame


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> I still dont get why CHRISTIAN?! He will probably be the one who has to make the promos too since the rest is just average. He will make the faces look better than they are and he will still eat the pin... Fucking shame


Because WWE doesn't know what to do with him. As long as he's a heel on Smackdown, he doesn't fit in any storyline and there isn't any reason to make him credible. They didn't even bother to bring him back when he was healed, which speaks volumes.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> I was hoping for Ryder/Kane but i think Eve should face Beth at Mania *and have Ryder screw her.*


Now now, keep it PG...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I offer my full services to nurse Orton back to his full health. I have warm soft hands


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

"-- I don't know if Orton had legit shoulder pain, but he was seen clenching in pain and favoring his shoulder at certain times towards the end of the main event. At the end of the taping, Orton was pretty slow getting up from the chokeslam. Again, don't know if there is anything more or just really good selling by Orton."

Considering Orton's shoulder history, this doesn't sound good. They really need to give him some time off (from wrestling) between now and Wrestlemania. It's like he's falling apart.

"You have a way with words DR. I read that whole thing and I never read shit that's that long. Bravo."

Ah, thanks, *Tronnik*.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck this I just want Christian back.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Sheamus's promo ticked me,are they trying to turn Bryan to face again pre or post mania?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

urca said:


> Sheamus's promo ticked me,are they trying to turn Bryan to face again pre or post mania?


If they don't edit out the crowd reaction which seemed to be Bryan getting cheered and Sheamus getting booed, than it seems that way unfortunately fpalm.

It sucks because that's the last thing Bryan needs right now. Going back to his bland "nerd" character will kill him once and for all.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it'd be awesome of Kane and Orton ended up joinin together... they tag at mania and take the championships in a large tag team battle royal... theyd be fuckin unstoppable and pretty cool combo. Bringing back a load of prestige to the titles, and then other TEAMS can be built up while they have an impressive reign.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

yet another WM where Orton is sidelined.

put him in WM mainevent already, even be it in triple threat.

Orton vs Kane is doing no good to anyone.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay i am an Orton mark,,, But really!

Are the WWE going to feed Kane to Orton in 2 continous fueds like this.. I cant see Orton losing after being injured by Bryan as a work and before that Barrett... It would make Orton look very weak.. Kane will lose at WM, but then what? The mask comes back and loses 2 fueds.. He will be a joke.

WWE cant go in this direction surely.. Still feel Orton not being in the chamber was a work, And he will appear in the WHC match somehow.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

1nation said:


> yet another WM where Orton is sidelined.
> 
> put him in WM mainevent already, even be it in triple threat.
> 
> Orton vs Kane is doing no good to anyone.


I don't think Orton should be in the main event. He was for a few straight years and it was pretty boring and it's good to see him improving now in the mid card. Maybe next year.

I do agree though that the Orton vs. Kane match is no good for anyone. It's going to be a waste of time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Fuck this I just want Christian back.


Agreed. I was very excited when he returned at the Elimination Chamber, even though it was in a lackluster segment with John Laurinaitis, but now they haven't done anything with him since then. And it doesn't make sense considering they're developing this John Laurinaitis vs Teddy Long feud without him, or Alberto Del Rio for that matter, who both returned to show their support for Laurinaitis and distaste for Teddy Long. So you think it would be logical for them to make more appearances building up the feud, as more people will look forward to the feud when you the likes of Christian and Del Rio in it, and even if they're still injured and can't wrestle yet, they could give promos, which I would personally rather see on SmackDown than Jinder Mahal wrestle every week and I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Firallon said:


> *I don't think Orton should be in the main event. He was for a few straight years and it was pretty boring and it's good to see him improving now in the mid card. Maybe next year.*
> 
> I do agree though that the Orton vs. Kane match is no good for anyone. It's going to be a waste of time.


His match with Angle and Rey was very good. His match with HHH and Cena was okay. His match with HHH was a big disappointment. And apart from his in-ring work, he isn't improving at all. This is the worst his character's been since his 2004-2005 face run.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*BRING BACK CHRISTIAN!!!!*


Smackdown misses his One-More-Match presence!!!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dabossb said:


> DETAILED SPOILERS from pwtorch
> 
> 
> 
> Washington is slowly becoming to Bryan what Chicago is to Punk. :lol Bryan is so classic! "SCREW CAPITALISM"


DB the son of GAWD continues to be the only reason to tune into SD! every week, and creative is doing a poor job at making their Rumble winner relevant.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

urca said:


> Sheamus's promo ticked me,are they trying to turn Bryan to face again pre or post mania?


I doubt Bryan will turn face for a long time. He's an over heel and he has a character that has longevity.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Kane(Team Raw) Vs. Randy Orton(Team Smackdown)


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Smackdown is really shit at the moment same matches all the time Show vs Henry really? Long recap segments of raw when it could be used to make the midcard relevant with Kidd and Barreta. Thank god for Daniel Bryan without him i would not bother to watch it at all.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

It just occurred to me that they continue to build Bryan but never Sheamus. Is it possible he won the Rumble only to lose to Bryan at Mania? Never thought of it that way but why else would they not build up their own Rumble winner?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> It just occurred to me that they continue to build Bryan but never Sheamus. Is it possible he won the Rumble only to lose to Bryan at Mania? Never thought of it that way but why else would they not build up their own Rumble winner?


They've built up one sided feuds all year so wouldn't be surprising. Look at Survivor Series. Miz and R-Truth weren't there to pose a threat, they were there so they could get their asses kicked while we watched Cena and Rock show tension between one another. Even the weeks leading to that PPV, Cena beat them both on two separate occasions.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

So it's bad enough Rumble winners don't win the title anymore, but now they don't even seem to pose a threat. They should have just let Jericho win the Rumble. Two biggest reasons people said Sheamus won: either to swerve us or because they building Sheamus as the next top star on Smackdown. Obviously, the build up doesn't seem to be happening, so I guess we just got swerved. At the very least, they could have handed it to someone who might pose a threat to DB.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sheamus is obviously going to win at Wrestlemania. They want him to be their next face main eventer, that much is obvious. He'll win the title at Mania clean and go on to be the face of Smackdown or move to RAW and be a big face on that brand. Not sure where this 'not building him up' is coming from. He moved to Smackdown and dominated almost the entire year before winning the royal rumble, winning his matches every week, getting promo time and going on to compete (and win) the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Smackdown is really shit at the moment same matches all the time Show vs Henry really? Long recap segments of raw when it could be used to make the midcard relevant with Kidd and Barreta. Thank god for Daniel Bryan without him i would not bother to watch it at all.


Smackdown has been horrible for months. I keep thinking it'll get better the next week and it doesn't. Creative has completely given up on this show and it shows. If it wasn't for Bryan's amazing heel turn and character, there wouldn't be a whole lot to watch on this show.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> Smackdown is really shit at the moment same matches all the time Show vs Henry really? Long recap segments of raw when it could be used to make the midcard relevant with Kidd and Barreta. Thank god for Daniel Bryan without him i would not bother to watch it at all.


Yep gotta agree the lack of matches in the midcard is really bad hence why Cody Rhodes and the IC title have been nowhere to be seen at PPVs etc, just watched the last SD and there was like 15 mins "recap" of the Rock/Cena from RAW with the odd match or 2 and D Bryan is one of the few reasons to watch SD yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

SportsFan4Life said:


> Yep gotta agree the lack of matches in the midcard is really bad hence why Cody Rhodes and the IC title have been nowhere to be seen at PPVs etc, just watched the last SD and there was like 15 mins "recap" of the Rock/Cena from RAW with the odd match or 2 and D Bryan is one of the few reasons to watch SD yes! yes! yes!


I am hoping Rhodes get drafted to Raw and brings the IC title back there. He can have better feuds there, plus the IC title should stay on Raw anyways.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Sheamus is obviously going to win at Wrestlemania. They want him to be their next face main eventer, that much is obvious. He'll win the title at Mania clean and go on to be the face of Smackdown or move to RAW and be a big face on that brand. Not sure where this 'not building him up' is coming from. He moved to Smackdown and dominated almost the entire year before winning the royal rumble, winning his matches every week, getting promo time and going on to compete (and win) the title at Wrestlemania.


Squashing jobbers every week isn't building him up, and the promo time he does get is very minimal.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

I rofl'd like a motherfucker at the "Yes! Yes! Yes!" chant and the big bright easy to see "Mike Knox" sign. 

Smackdown was average, just like every week, which is sad. Kane vs. Orton will end up like Punk vs. Orton. Kane won't win any PPV match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> I am hoping Rhodes get drafted to Raw and brings the IC title back there. He can have better feuds there, plus the IC title should stay on Raw anyways.


To be honest, I reckon that'll happen. With Sheamus being built as a big face, I can see both Orton and Rhodes getting drafted over to RAW. I'd also bet on Miz going to Smackdown. There's nothing else for him to do on RAW really.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If it happens, obviously the US champ is Smackdown bound. I wonder who the US champ will be come May. I doubt it will still be Swagger.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Average Smackdown

Sheamus vs Ziggler was actually a fun match.. yet the winner of the Rumble relegated to opening the show? There is still NO build up to his match with Bryan, frustratingly terrible booking. Daniel Bryan should be working with no one but Sheamus right now, why they brought Vickie and Ziggler up is just beyond me. Don't even understand their logic but whatever.

Big Show vs Henry this much fucking annoyed the shit out of me. I always respected Show, but Show winning was pathetic and an insult to all our intelligence. Henry dominates the WHOLE match and Show drops one punch, takes 5 mins to cover and gets the win? The hell is that about? Awful, awful stuff.

Dont give a damn about Drew, he will probably side with Team Laurinaitis.

Orton vs Bryan with the Kane interference. Pretty random interference. You know Orton is gonna save Aksana, would still be funny if he tombstones her or something though

Disappointing that Hunico wasnt there


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Dont give a damn about Drew, he will probably side with Team Laurinaitis.


With MITB looking less it's less of a possibility every week, we're probably going to see Team Laurinaitis vs. Team Long. And if so, Team Laurinaitis will probably be Otunga, Henry, Del Rio, Christian, McIntyre vs. Santino, R-Truth, Kingston, Ryder (if he comes back in time), Mysterio (if he comes back in time). 5 on 5 tag match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ecabney said:


> Squashing jobbers every week isn't building him up, and the promo time he does get is very minimal.


He's not just squashing jobbers. He squashed jobbers for months prior to the rumble but since then he's been beating bigger superstars than jobbers including Dolph Ziggler, The Miz and Mark Henry. Aside from beating world title holder heels, there isn't many others credible to beat. 

Mic work isn't his strong suit so it's kept minimal, that's sensible. He always looks strong, and will look even stronge when he wins the world title at Mania and becomes the biggest superstar on Smackdown. There isn't really a lot more they could do with him to push him right now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> You know Orton is gonna save Aksana


If i was booking this shit i'd have Orton RKO her ^_^

What he's done that to girls before he's capable


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SportsFan4Life said:


> Yep gotta agree the lack of matches in the midcard is really bad hence why Cody Rhodes and the IC title have been nowhere to be seen at PPVs etc,


Umm, Rhodes has appeared on every PPV since Summerslam.



Simply Flawless said:


> If i was booking this shit i'd have Orton RKO her ^_^
> 
> What he's done that to girls before he's capable


That would be awesome but with all the sponsors and partners WWE has now I think man on woman violence is prohibited.



CaptainObvious said:


> With MITB looking less it's less of a possibility every week, we're probably going to see Team Laurinaitis vs. Team Long. And if so, Team Laurinaitis will probably be Otunga, Henry, Del Rio, Christian, McIntyre vs. Santino, R-Truth, Kingston, Ryder (if he comes back in time), Mysterio (if he comes back in time). 5 on 5 tag match.


Money in the Bank is confirmed not happening at Mania, they have scheduled the PPV again for July.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

skipped through most of the show

the only thing that keeps me watching smackdown right now is bryan

This show certainly lacks Daniel Bryan

well seems like drew is going to be in aces team and is going to do something huge there... well "huge" 
he is going to get the win for his team (if they are serious with a push)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve's complete bitch walk during her entrance along with Booker T talking about him being her bitch was hilarious. Also I missed Hunico his matches and his shitty but funny promos were great parts of Smackdowns the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ when Cole punked Booker T out during the ME match.

Good match. I'm hoping we eventually get a 15+ minute match between Orton and Bryan.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Umm, Rhodes has appeared on every PPV since Summerslam.



Yes he has and i understand the last one at EC he was in the WHC match i'm talking about the IC title, the last time i remember him facing someone was a match pulled out of the air against Justin Gabriel i think - other than that out and out feuds around the IC title haven't really happened build up etc. probably due to having noone to face?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> If it happens, obviously the US champ is Smackdown bound. I wonder who the US champ will be come May. I doubt it will still be Swagger.


Maybe, maybe not. Maybe Santino wins. He may be a joke character but he has been pushed somewhat recently and he'll probably be on SD for the foreseeable future.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Average Smackdown
> 
> Sheamus vs Ziggler was actually a fun match.. yet the winner of the Rumble relegated to opening the show? There is still NO build up to his match with Bryan, frustratingly terrible booking. Daniel Bryan should be working with no one but Sheamus right now, why they brought Vickie and Ziggler up is just beyond me. Don't even understand their logic but whatever.
> 
> ...


The whole point was to have Show looking strong for his match with Rhodes for the Intercontinental Title at Wrestlemania, but without really burying Henry so they did a finish where Henry was dominant but got caught unawares.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What did Natty do to piss Vince off??


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> The whole point was to have Show looking strong for his match with Rhodes for the Intercontinental Title at Wrestlemania, but without really burying Henry so they did a finish where Henry was dominant but got caught unawares.


Could have been done much better. To dominate non stop then lose to one move and be out for a good amount of time until being covered was ridiculous.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Ziggler is beyond impressive.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziggler and Sheamus had an amazing match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanted the Orton vs Bryan match to be longer, they have good chemistry and the match was getting good, but interference took that away. Reminds me of the attitude Era when almost every match was interfered, just watch RAW in 1998.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I wanted the Orton vs Bryan match to be longer, they have good chemistry and the match was getting good, but interference took that away. Reminds me of the attitude Era when almost every match was interfered, just watch RAW in 1998.



I liked the fact that in his interview, Bryan said that he was the love of AJ's life. But then later as soon as Kane entered the ring, he got out of there like a bat out of hell and left AJ in the ring with Kane by herself. Really shows that D-Bryan is only in it for himself and that AJ is just a puppet that he is stringing along.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

gl83 said:


> I liked the fact that in his interview, Bryan said that he was the love of AJ's life. But then later as soon as Kane entered the ring, he got out of there like a bat out of hell and left AJ in the ring with Kane by herself. Really shows that D-Bryan is only in it for himself and that AJ is just a puppet that he is stringing along.


If you have noticed Bryan has never said he loves AJ, so yeah that guy is using her. All hes said is that he appreciates AJ but nothing more lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What did Natty do to piss Vince off??


No clue but it's just going to get her future endeavored.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

When Bryan and AJ come out, she seems like his little sister that he drags around cuz he don't trust other guys to be around her.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> The whole point was to have Show looking strong for his match with Rhodes for the Intercontinental Title at Wrestlemania, but without really burying Henry so they did a finish where Henry was dominant but got caught unawares.


If that was the case then why did Big Show kick out of the world's strongest slam?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

DB is pretty much the current day Randy Savage.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Gebu19 said:


> DB is pretty much the current day Randy Savage.


No.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

corfend said:


> No.


yep, he is.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Gebu19 said:


> yep, he is.


or at least he gets heat the same way; without outright heel tactics.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> If you have noticed Bryan has never said he loves AJ, so yeah that guy is using her. All hes said is that he appreciates AJ but nothing more lol.



Yeah, true that. 

I found it very odd how Booker was lashing out at AJ as if she was a dastardly Heel, when she really hasn't even done any Heelish things. Yeah, she got in Punk's path on Raw, but that was Bryan faking an injury and calling AJ over to him which put her into Punk's path. Then implying that AJ was using Bryan(calling Bryan her meal ticket) when she has been smitten with him since before he was champion; heck she was smitten with when he was losing matches every week on Smackdown. Didn't really make much sense since the common concensus on commentary and to all of us watching at home is that Bryan is using and manipulating AJ to help himself as King and Teddy Long alluded to on Raw and Big Show and Cole alluded to on Smackdown a few weeks back. 


She's practically the Miss Elizabeth to Daniel Bryan's Randy Savage. Look at that interview segment where she was broadly smiling when Bryan namedropped Aberdeen, Washington, but then she looked all confused when he mentioned that he quickly moved to Las Vegas soon afterward.



Then again this is Booker T we're talking about. He'll spend one week praising the hell out of someone and then the next week trash them as if they slept with his wife.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Gebu19 said:


> DB is pretty much the current day Randy Savage.


Wouldn't go that far. Bryan is good but Savage is a wrestling god.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I would pretty much bet the farm on Cody Rhodes losing to Big Show at Mania. Especially seeing as how the title won't be on the line. 

WWE.com has the match listed as The Big Show vs. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. So, I guess it's a non title bout.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

pjc33 said:


> Well, I would pretty much bet the farm on Cody Rhodes losing to Big Show at Mania. Especially seeing as how the title won't be on the line.
> 
> WWE.com has the match listed as The Big Show vs. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. So, I guess it's a non title bout.


They announced it on smackdown as for the title...


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Indeed they did, wonder why they listed it that way on the Wrestlemania site. Makes it seem like a regular old match.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I wanted the Orton vs Bryan match to be longer, they have good chemistry and the match was getting good, but interference took that away. Reminds me of the attitude Era when almost every match was interfered, just watch RAW in 1998.


Same here they should be fighting at Mania for that Title. It would be a better match and build up then Bryan has with boring ass sheamus. I like the Brawl between Orton and kane. I just hope they have a good story heading into Mania and hope their match is no holds barred sort of like HHH and taker from last year. (HHH's Student Vs Taker's Brother). Even though they got my Girl Eve acting like a slut I am still a Fan of Her's. I feel bad for Nattie.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

did they show cena comments about the wrist notes?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

the fox said:


> did they show cena comments about the wrist notes?


No.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> No.


i saw it on youtube they did
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xWp3O1xTO0&feature=channel


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

the fox said:


> i saw it on youtube they did
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xWp3O1xTO0&feature=channel


Lol WTF? That's not the same promo that aired when I was watching. I'm pretty sure they aired the same one as the one on NXT. Or I'm in need of some desperate sleep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RANDY MOTHER FUCKING ORTON, man, honestly, this dude is the closest thing we have to the attitude era, TODAY. This guy oozes charisma, badassery seeps through his pores, and the way he carries himself with his attitude is sick. I love watching this dudes brawls and when he snaps, you're guaranteed a entertaining beatdown moment. It's like Orton just laughs at pain. The dude looked AJ in the eyes and it's like he was saying "look at your man now" BAM, #BOOTTOSKULL.

Sheamus vs Ziggler was a good match, and I actually enjoyed the divas match, loving Eve's heel turn. Every time I say the show has no promise, I end up enjoying.

I also think Big Show figured out he had breast cancer.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> RANDY MOTHER FUCKING ORTON, man, honestly, this dude is the closest thing we have to the attitude era, TODAY. This guy oozes charisma, badassery seeps through his pores, and the way he carries himself with his attitude is sick. I love watching this dudes brawls and when he snaps, you're guaranteed a entertaining beatdown moment. It's like Orton just laughs at pain. The dude looked AJ in the eyes and it's like he was saying "look at your man now" BAM, #BOOTTOSKULL.
> 
> Sheamus vs Ziggler was a good match, and I actually enjoyed the divas match, loving Eve's heel turn. Every time I say the show has no promise, I end up enjoying.
> 
> I also think Big Show figured out he had breast cancer.


*Fixed* and that big show comment wasn't funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, it was a silent confession.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

lmaoo @ Cole bringing up King Booker when Booker T acted like it never happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Booker T wants to remain a FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME FIVE TIME champion, it just sounds better. That, or he hates contradicting his on points.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

RKO85 said:


> *Fixed* and that big show comment wasn't funny.


oh dear someone is offended


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What did Natty do to piss Vince off??


He said suck, she said no.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So this is what it's come to huh? You Bryan marks comparing Bryan to RANDY FUCKING SAVAGE?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

God Movement said:


> So this is what it's come to huh? You Bryan marks comparing Bryan to RANDY FUCKING SAVAGE?


I bet comments like those wouldn't be said if the Bryan haters didn't make such outlandish comments about Bryan provoking his fans to try and troll the trolls.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I actually loved this Smackdown. The Sheamus/Ziggler match was great and the Orton/Bryan match was pretty good. Bryan just seems to mesh well with everybody.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What did Natty do to piss Vince off??


He offered, she refused. Something like that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Besides Show/Henry, and Slater/Santino, I quite enjoyed the show. Orton/Bryan was very good, as was Sheamus/Ziggler. But we can't just depend on quality of matches right now, we need some proper Sheamus/Bryan build and we need it fast. I enjoyed Orton/Kane brawl and look forward to seeing what's next between the two even though it does seem kinda forced. I'm loving Rhodes right now, he needs to go over at Mania. Nuff said. Natalya/Eve made the most of their short time and always seem to work well with eachother, love the double kip up spot. Big heat on Eve as well. And Drew's obviously not gone for good. He'll probably retun after Mania. 

Oh, and where the fuck is Christian?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Opening match between Sheamus and Ziggler was damn impressive.

I generally find Sheamus's matches to be relatively boring, mostly because they're rarely embedded in a good story. But, as usual, Dolph's spotting had the crowd popping like a billion balloons.

With reactions like this, Dolph will continue jobbing to the stars, gaining exposure, building heat – and, someday, I'm sure he'll be the face of the company.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> Well, I would pretty much bet the farm on Cody Rhodes losing to Big Show at Mania. Especially seeing as how the title won't be on the line.
> 
> WWE.com has the match listed as The Big Show vs. Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. So, I guess it's a non title bout.



Ye the match is for the title and i think Rhodes is gonna retain the IC title and they'll continue down the road of Rhodes is going to become a "dual" champion in the future. I just can't see him dropping the IC title in the near future at all and he will continue to pursue the WHC and try to become dual champion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWEfan4eva said:


> What did Natty do to piss Vince off??


Probably complained how crap the division was and Vince didn't like that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

God Movement said:


> So this is what it's come to huh? You Bryan marks comparing Bryan to RANDY FUCKING SAVAGE?


I agree, it's an insult to DB to be compared to Savage. He should be getting compared to the likes of Hogan, Rock and Austin, although even doing that is still and insult to Daniel Bryan. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> I agree, it's an insult to DB to be compared to Savage. He should be getting compared to the likes of Hogan, Rock and Austin, although even doing that is still and insult to Daniel Bryan. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


DB marks are smoking something strong these days. Keep floatin, bro. (Y)


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Eh i dont see how people can say Orton sucks at promos, Jake Roberts used the same low tone of voice yet people praise him


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB marks are smoking something strong these days. Keep floatin, bro. (Y)


he's trolling, bro


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB marks are smoking something strong these days. Keep floatin, bro. (Y)


I'm surprised you're not a DB mark. You and him both seem to like girls that look like they're in middle school.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> he's trolling, bro


Yeah I know, I was just mocking his post.



Carcass said:


> I'm surprised you're not a DB mark. You and him both seem to like girls that look like they're in middle school.


I enjoy DB's work, him being paired with AJ won't make me a biased mark for him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Carcass said:


> I'm surprised you're not a DB mark. You and him both seem to like girls that look like they're in middle school.


Not going to lie but I....


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

Are we really going to get Kane vs. Orton at Mania?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Eh i dont see how people can say Orton sucks at promos, Jake Roberts used the same low tone of voice yet people praise him


Next time Orton does a promo this good please tell me.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

^Signature is: :flip :gun: #1 Orton HATER! :flip :gun:

You sad little human.

I especially love how you'd put HATER in RED to emphasise just how much you hate him. Right little hardcore one ain't ya?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> I'm surprised you're not a DB mark. You and him both seem to like girls that look like they're in middle school.


:lmao


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kane vs. Orton looks very random to me right now.. Can someone explain to me if they have a reason to be fighting?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Drama said:


> ^Signature is: :flip :gun: #1 Orton HATER! :flip :gun:
> 
> You sad little human.
> 
> I especially love how you'd put HATER in RED to emphasise just how much you hate him. Right little hardcore one ain't ya?


haha another orton mark commenting on my signature... Its ok youll realize that people have different opinions than you one day and not insult them based on that. Hopefully.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HBK15 said:


> Kane vs. Orton looks very random to me right now.. Can someone explain to me if they have a reason to be fighting?


Orton stated he wanted a program with Kane in an interview from January. This means they had probably planned a feud somewhere down the road but are forced to start it early considering Orton and Kane have nothing for WM. Only other thing they could've done was stick them in the MITB match but that's been cancelled so.......


----------



## TheWolfMaster (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad that Justin won. And saw on WWE about Drew being fired. He'll probably be back.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

HBK15 said:


> Kane vs. Orton looks very random to me right now.. Can someone explain to me if they have a reason to be fighting?


Quite simple really.

Orton was the last person to face Kane before he got taken out by Mark Henry. After their match last year, Kane took his elbow pads off and shook Orton's hand, by doing so the "Devil's Favourite Demon", the monster who had dominated Undertaker for three straight PPVS and had one of the longest title reigns of recent years, had now become normal and human (which he had been talking about for weeks prior to that episode of Smackdown).

http://youtu.be/_f-_4ynxees

http://youtu.be/v3pDErnSvzs

Once Kane had returned as the masked monster of old, a Mark Henry feud was never going to be viable if they wanted Kane to be a heel and if they wanted this "new" Kane to make an impact, then he has to be going after the top dogs like the early years of his Character (Stone Cold, Triple H, Undertaker etc), not competing in the midcard or tag divisions (with Hurricane, Xpac, RVD, Matt Hardy, Khali etc). In this respect, Cena was the perfect opponent for Kane. Kane doesn't need matches to look dominant and has always been a safe worker, so if they wanted to protect Cena (the person) and making his character more serious leading into Mania, then it made sense. I'm not entirely happy with how the ambulance match played out though...

With the Cena programme coming to it's natural conclusion (and we'll find out if that has any lasting effect at Wrestlemania, Cena has quite obviously become much more serious in the weeks since Kane started attacking him), Kane can now set his sights on the person who turned him human and exact his revenge as he sees fit.

Kane taking a week off and then laying out however many guys after the tag team match on Raw immediately rebuilds his credibility and taking out Orton on Smackdown (with relatively little trouble) means that he is once again a force going into a big PPV match.

It's been far too long since Kane had a meaningful feud going into the biggest show of the year (WM20 vs the Undertaker is the last one I can think of).


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

^ Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Haven't seen if this was mentioned yet but did anyone else catch Michael Cole laughing when Booker T was talking during the Eve/Natalya match?






2:30 when Booker starts his explanation, 3:07 when Cole snickers


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> haha another orton mark commenting on my signature... Its ok youll realize that people have different opinions than you one day and not insult them based on that. Hopefully.


I don't care if you're not an Orton fan or don't like him. It's just the pride you have in being his "Number 1 Hater" is just plain sad, mate.


----------

